# normal que le ventilateur tourne constamment?



## appleman (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous! Comme certains le savent je possede depuis peu un joli petit ibook qui me satisfait entierement, mais je me pose une question.
Le ventilateur situé en bas à gauche tourne constamment: le bruit n'est pas insupportable mais il me seble qu'au début ou je l'avais, il ne se mettait pas en marche. Or là, dès que je l'allume, le ventilateur tourne et ne s'éteint que quand j'arrete l'ibook. pouvez vous me dire si cela est normal ou pas?

PS: un ami qui a exactement le meme ibook que moi me dit que chez lui aussi, le ventilateur tourne constamment.


----------



## House M.D. (14 Novembre 2004)

Euh... c'est pas un ventilateur en bas à gauche... c'est le disque dur


----------



## appleman (14 Novembre 2004)

pourtant il y a une petite grille sur la gauche...


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Novembre 2004)

le disque dur et un petit ventilo qui fait bien plus de bruit qu'un disque dur quand meme!! que cela tourne tout le temps c'est vrai que c'est assez bizarre !!   tu es toujours sur unesurface plane ?? tu deplaces ton  ibook , moi j'ai parfois des series de ventilo mais quand il reste sur la meme surface longtemps et qu'il fait beaucoup de choses ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Novembre 2004)

Fait un test, place dans la barre des menus les logiciels 
 Temperature Monitor et Menu Meter.
 Le premier t'indique la température du processeur et le second l'activité de ce dernier.
 Si tu est sans arret à plus de 75% c'est que il y a forte utilisation donc reffroidissement.

menumeters utilisation menumeters temperature monitor 

si tu as une conso de moins de 75% et que cela chauffe quand meme,; c'est qu'il ya peut etre un souci materiel


----------



## marcomarco (14 Novembre 2004)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> Fait un test, place dans la barre des menus les logiciels
> Temperature Monitor et Menu Meter.
> Le premier t'indique la température du processeur et le second l'activité de ce dernier.
> Si tu est sans arret à plus de 75% c'est que il y a forte utilisation donc reffroidissement.
> ...



je ne crois pas que ce soit normal car le mien se met tres rarement en route...   et quand ça lui arrive ça dure pas longtemps ...


----------



## vincmyl (14 Novembre 2004)

Pour tout dire, chez moi ca ne s'est jamais déclenché


----------



## dadanini (14 Novembre 2004)

Les power pc 1 ghz (ou même 1,2 ghz) sont des processeurs nouvelles generations comme les centrino chez les pc.

Ils chauffent beaucoup moins donc leur refroidissement est moindre, toutefois il y a un ventilo qui doit tourner constament ( comme dans n'importe quel ordinateur ) mais comme il est tout petit il fait tres peu de bruit, c'est pourquoi on ne l'entend pas mais il doit tourner (on confond son bruit et celui du disque dur).

La grille situe sur le coté gauche est une prise d'air, car il en faut une pour qu'un ventilo puisse souffler ( le ventilo recupère l'air chaud et l'expulse dehors).L'air est expulsé à l'arriere.


----------



## drs (14 Novembre 2004)

salut

je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un ventilo qui tourne

Dans l'ibook, il y a un radiateur qui commence vers le trackpad et qui remonte sous le clavier, avec à son bout un ventilateur qui arrive dans les stries situées sous la charnière de l'ecran.
Lorsque ce radiateur n'arrive plus à disspier toute la chaleur, le ventilo se met en route pour l'aider.
Cela arrive lorsque l'ibook est tres sollicité (applications image, audio ou video).

La seule chose qui doit faire du bruit (mais minime), c'est effectivement le disque dur.

Si le ventilo tourne en permanence, c'est 
- soit qu'un programme sollicite toute l'activité de l'ibook, mais cela doit se sentir à l'utilisation (programmes ralentis)
- soit un problème avec ta mise à jour de mac os x (il me semble avoir deja entendu parlé de ce problème apres la mise a jour en 10.3.3)
- soit un problème matériel

J'ai un ibook depuis decembre dernier, et les seules fois ou le ventilo a tourné, c'est quand je faisais des mixes sous cubase sx avec un hdd externe en usb2, et encore, il tournait une fois toutes les demi heures.

Alex


----------



## appleman (15 Novembre 2004)

non mais en fait je pense que c'est le ronronnement du Disque dur que j'entend ca c'est tres faible...et puis je passerai chez mon revendeur a l'occas pour lui demander si c'est normal.Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Ben mieux vaut vérifier auprès de ton revendeur, car j'au un ami qui en a un, et il n'y a pas bcp de bruit et le ventillo ne se met pas constament en route.


----------



## dadanini (15 Novembre 2004)

Cest fort possible que le ventilo ne soit solicité que de temps en temps mais en tout cas si il l'est on l'entend pas beaucoup.

Mais c'est normal, c'es un ......MAC.......alors tout est dit.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Effectivement, moi pour entendre mon ventillo, il faut que je sois dans un environement assez chaud, et que je sollicite bcp mon PB. Ce la permet de faire tourner le ventillo, mais en plus de ca, pour l'entendre, il faut vraiment un calme pour pouvoir percevoir son son.

 En tout cas, quand je suis à la maison, j'entends les autres pc, et la, ils regardent tous mon mac.


----------

